# Tclipse's frogroom (pic heavy)



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Thought I'd snap a few shots of my frogroom/bedroom (we should really come up with a term for the combo.. fredroom? ). Sorry for the cell pics. 

I tried to go with a "different" look in each tank, some (esp. the iquitos and auratus tanks) still need some work, while others (intermedius, azureus) are finished. 

My 125G with three azureus and one mourning gecko.








The rack.. just ordered vert kits for the two 10G's on the bottom 








Intermedius trio, 12x12x18 exo








FG vent trio, 12x12x18 Zmed... the middle brom has since been moved to that upper left corner, it was begging for one. 








Lygodactylus williamsi, 12x12x18 Zmed - one CB male, searching high and low for a CB female. The humidity fluctuates around 75, and the grapewood actually does okay in here.








INIBICO variabilis 10G (will be converted to vert in a few days)








Auratus "Panama Green/Black" 20G- yeah, I know, the fake ficus in the back is horrendous, it's temporary.. I'll end up pinning up some cork or tree fern fiber one of these days.








20X-high, Iquitos vents - more broms on the way for this, I'll most likely just be slapping some black contact paper on the back of this one. The broms on the suspended cork round have been rearranged/one was moved to the bigger cork piece on the left. 









A few of the denizens-

Tarlton intermedius:








Azureus.... "King of the castle, I have a chair" 








Iquitos vent froglet:








FG vent:








INIBICO variabilis:








Lygodactylus williamsi:








Cody, my 2.5 yr-old Boxer


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice fredroom! It's begging for more tanks though. lol... I've always been a fan of williamsi... I hope you get your female soon


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

that empty space to the right of the rack is 48.5" long... it's screaming for another rack, but I know what that would do to my wallet. I decided to wait until I have some breeding with the frogs I have, that way I can buy racks & tanks, and use most as growouts while only buying 1-2 different species  

I didn't post any pics of these, but I also have some of scottydo's SI tads (Sean Stewart's line).. probably a bit under a month old ATM.


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice tanks...I dig that 125 gallon azureus enclosure, especially. 

The pic of your dog pondering the mighty azureus is great, too.

I can't wait to get some vents...soon enough!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Very nice frog room...love the boxer !


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice tanks and frogs, man. 125g tank is a monster
The boxer picture is cool, checkin out the frog


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow, nice room. I wish I could keep frogs inside, but the temp. fluctuations would kill them. How can you keep broms in such wet tanks? Mine are all rotting.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

eos said:


> Nice fredroom! It's begging for more tanks though. lol... I've always been a fan of williamsi... I hope you get your female soon


Thanks, if you see any available let me know.. everywhere I've checked is sold out of females, 24/7.



RMB said:


> Wow, nice room. I wish I could keep frogs inside, but the temp. fluctuations would kill them. How can you keep broms in such wet tanks? Mine are all rotting.


A few of them were freshly misted.. if you look at the variabilis 10G it's pre-mist and is a little drier.

Really though, you just wanna keep the base dry. The stolon ("stem") can be in the substrate/background, and you want water in the axil (where the frogs lay) of course... the tops of the leaves can stay moist... but if wet substrate is touching the base where the leaves sprout from, it'll start to rot. I usually try to keep the "plant section" about .5"+ off the substrate or background. if the stolon is buried just a little bit, it'll form roots (usually only in substrate, not in the background).

That's how I understood what I read anyways, and that method has worked great for me so far. Also, the type of brom is important, I always get mine from one of the PDF vendors because they typically only sell viv-safe broms (as far as I know, almost every brom I have besides three are neoregelia).

EDIT- in the FG vent pic, which is by far the wettest tank- the broms are just tied to a piece of driftwood via the stolon with pieces of fishing line.. no substrate at all, so they still get a decent amount of ventilation.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

"New" camera (my dad's Canon Digital Rebel from '06 or so, he got a D90 so I got the hand-me-down )... time for an update!

Some sort of wood-boring insect managed to get into the large branch crossing the 125, so I got rid of it. Added some contact paper, but I still need to fill in the upper left corner with some vining plants and get rid of some soil @ the front of the tank-









Full wall shot- Right side of the 2nd rack is only temporary... gotta fill that space with more tanks 









12x12x18, 0.0.3 R. ventrimaculatus "Iquitos Red/Orange"









12x12x18, 1.1 R. intermedius (was 2.2.1 but pulled the second calling male awhile ago, and just recently the unsexed as well)

















20g extra high, 0.2.1 R. variabilis 

















12x12x18, L. williamsi male

















20G, 0.0.3 D. auratas "Panamanian G/B"

















10 vert, recently planted for my young 0.0.3 Phelsuma klemmeri

















One of the SI froglets that I traded to Roman (mantisdragon91) for said klemmeri


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Can we see another pic of that intermedius please?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I guess I updated too soon  I just picked up a couple more SI subadults (1.0.3), and the 1.1 pair of L. williamsi I've been searching for since April.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Just noticed a couple of typos, the intermedius was 2.1.1 before removing the male/unsexed, currently only 1.1 in that tank... and I do know how to spell "auratus." Promise


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Awesome Tanks! What kind of wood are in most of those & where do u get them? 

I got 8 vittatus froglets coming tomorrow so I figure in a year or so, if they breed, ill start doing some trading and have some racks like that too lol ... GOOD JOB! Looks great! 

Whats your usual temp/humidity in all those tanks? Are they all "sealed" glass tops?
Do u use fans at all? IDK how ur plants dont rot, bc I may mist my tank once per week but it always seems like my plants start dying after awhile ... Maybe u have some pointers on that? (saying as u have alot of great looking plants)
sorry for all the questions ... just curious/inspired!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

The "search" function will help you find some answers pretty easily. 

No fans, tops are different for each type of tank (totally covered on zoo-med & exo's due to front vent, small vents on aquarium-style tanks). 

Make sure you have LECA or gravel under your topsoil or it will get soaked.. and you will have to drain it occasionally when the water level gets close to the soil.

Wood is mostly Mopani or malaysian driftwood, the williamsi tank has grapewood but that will not do well in PDF tanks.

Try the stickied threads in "Beginner Discussion," that's where most of us started and it helps a ton. Hope that helps.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I like that you still have a small reef.

The intermedius looks awesome, but very different than any of the Tarlton lines I've seen. In fact, it looks quite a bit better than my Tarlton's, but the pattern is quite different.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I noticed you have a lot of 12x12x18 Zoomed tanks with several different trios in them. Are they temporary tanks or permanitent? I also have a Zoomed 12x12x18 and everything everyone is telling me is it needs to be a temp housing. How are your vents doing? are they fighting or anything because thats what i hope to get soon


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

12x12x18 is fine for a pair of thumbnails, but I wouldn't put larger frogs in there, it's entirely too small. 

The only 12x12x18 that I currently have a trio in is my "Iquitos Orange/Red" vents, and they are all subadults.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

tclipse said:


> I guess I updated too soon  I just picked up a couple more SI subadults (1.0.3), and the 1.1 pair of L. williamsi I've been searching for since April.


Where are you finding your williamsi at? I havent seen any available anywhere. tanks look great btw.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Sweet frog room.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

JaredJ said:


> Where are you finding your williamsi at? I havent seen any available anywhere. tanks look great btw.


I got lucky on GeckosUnlimited and there was a guy selling a group about 10 minutes from my house. Thanks guys.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Just got my first two eggs from the williamsi, and my intermedius have tads in the water... it's been a good two weeks


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

man..I LOVE that INIBICO variabilis!! Thats nesxt on my list


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Mini update... still learning to use the camera, sorry for the blur.
















































just for kicks, one from my reef tank (and because it's the only decent shot I've taken so far )-


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

JimO said:


> I like that you still have a small reef.
> 
> The intermedius looks awesome, but very different than any of the Tarlton lines I've seen. In fact, it looks quite a bit better than my Tarlton's, but the pattern is quite different.


Thanks, and yeah, she looks a lot like some summersi & bandeds I've seen... the male has the more common jigsaw pattern. Both were from the same parents so I'd just tag it as a function of the huge variance in pattern with the species. They have 10 or so tads in the water, I can't wait to see what the kiddums look like.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

A few new pics of the Iquitos vents-


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey how wide are your racks? those arent the 36 inchers right? more like 48s? how much did those cost you?



awesome vivs btw!! im jealous of your fredroom


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah, they're 48", I want to say somewhere around $55-60 IIRC. Check out your local Lowe's or Home Depot, they'll have them.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally got around to joining the boards and have been doing a lot of reading. I have seen his set-ups in person and they have inspired me to get into hobby. Looking good keep the pictures coming!


----------



## FrogsNdogs (Nov 3, 2010)

RMB said:


> Wow, nice room. I wish I could keep frogs inside, but the temp. fluctuations would kill them. How can you keep broms in such wet tanks? Mine are all rotting.


I have found that the broms i plant on the substrate rot, whereas the ones i suspend on branches or cork withstand the humidity.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

nightowl said:


> Finally got around to joining the boards and have been doing a lot of reading. I have seen his set-ups in person and they have inspired me to get into hobby. Looking good keep the pictures coming!


Thanks Henry, welcome man.



FrogsNdogs said:


> I have found that the broms i plant on the substrate rot, whereas the ones i suspend on branches or cork withstand the humidity.


The trick is to keep the base of the plant (anything that is not the stolon/stem) a bit off the substrate when you plant it.. roots will grow out and take hold in the soil, and then you're golden. I haven't lost a single brom so far doing it that way.


----------

